# Como optimizar el consumo de la bateria del auto



## Dmode10 (Ago 14, 2007)

Bueno quiero saber como puedo hacer para otimizar el consumo en mi coche ya que la potencia consume bastante. Es de 1600 w y la uso con 2 boofers de 10 pulgadas de 500 rms cada uno (8ohm). Creo que hay una forma de hacerlo con un capacitor electronico y de esta forma corregir de alguna maner el coseno fi de la señal...el problema es que no se que frecuencia debo usar como patron para hacer este calculo. Muchas Gracias al que se tome el tiempo de contestarme...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2007)

boofer ?? No sera Woofer

En corriente continua no hay coseno fi esto es para alterna.

De que frecuencia esta hablando ????


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Ago 14, 2007)

Hola Amigos :sera por eso que yo tengo problemas con la frecuencia de la bateria del auto


----------



## Dano (Ago 14, 2007)

Eduardo ringler dijo:
			
		

> Hola Amigos :sera por eso que yo tengo problemas con la frecuencia de la bateria del auto



???

La batería del auto ofrece corriente continua, no tiene frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## flara (Ago 15, 2007)

si no ando nada mal lo k dices del capacitador se usa para almacenar corriente de tal forma k cuando aya pegadas (picos en frecuencias bajas)de graves o la etapas esten dando muxa potencia x tanto el consumo de energia es elevado disminuye algo el consumo de corriente en la bateria por que se ayuda de la carga del capacitador.

Su utilidad es sobre todo para graves para k no baje la intensidad de corriente k entrega la bateria de esta forma se evita k la luz del auto de faros y esas cosas se atenue.


----------



## Dano (Ago 15, 2007)

flara dijo:
			
		

> Su utilidad es sobre todo para graves para k no baje la intensidad de corriente k entrega la bateria de esta forma se evita k la luz del auto de faros y esas cosas se atenue.



Más que otra cosa se utiliza para que el amplificador no baje su potencia en el golpe, además también sirve de seguridad ya que algunos amplificador se auto protegen cuando no tienen suficiente voltaje ni amperaje para funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Ago 16, 2007)

Dano: me queda claro  solo era una broma Je Je


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 22, 2007)

He visto en talleres que se dedican al tema que cuando el consumo que se queria agregar se vuelve demasaido grande aumentan la capacidad de reserva agregando baterias extra en paralelo y controlando que el alternador tenga la capacidad de generacion suficiente... Ademas de bajar gastos en todas las otras cosas...
En cuanto al capacitor nunca lo he visto aplicado pero puede servir para contrarestar la cinetica quimica de la bateria que es rapida pero puede no llegar a alcanzar los consumos muy repentinos...
Estas cosas pasan cuando uno quiere enchufarle una potencia de discoteca, un freezer y un microhondas a un autito que tiene una bateria pensada para arrancar y gracias...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 27, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> _He visto en talleres que se dedican al tema que cuando el consumo que se queria agregar se vuelve demasaido grande aumentan la capacidad de reserva agregando baterias extra en paralelo y controlando que el alternador tenga la capacidad de generacion suficiente... Ademas de bajar gastos en todas las otras cosas...
> En cuanto al capacitor nunca lo he visto aplicado pero puede servir para contrarestar la cinetica quimica de la bateria que es rapida pero puede no llegar a alcanzar los consumos muy repentinos...
> Estas cosas pasan cuando uno quiere enchufarle una potencia de discoteca, un freezer y un microhondas a un autito que tiene una bateria pensada para arrancar y gracias..._



Madre mia cuanto genio. Y pensar que hay gente que cree que la tierra es redonda y da vueltas alrededor del sol....


----------



## Cursed (Ago 27, 2007)

sabes, si vas a un autoshow, te fijaras que los autos con un buen equipo de sonido agregan otra bateria al automovil para tener mayor potencia y no tener tanto problema, y si el capacitor sirve para almecenar energia y ayudar cuando se consume mas energia, si no fijate en el capacitor que tiene el refri de tu casa, o el ventilador, por eso generalmente se usan para compensar el pico de voltaje que dan al arrancar demas de otras cosas pero esto es en alterna.

Ahora el carro utiliza DC, qie tiene frecuencia infinita o frecuencia cero, que en la practica es lo mismo, asi que lo que debes buscar es ponerle un capacitoro un banco de capacitores lo suficientemente grande para almacenar energia, este funcionara como una bateria extra que se descarga en los picos de voltaje, lo he visto en algunas fuentes de dc que alimentan equipo insdustrial, y estos capacitores son del tamaño de 10X10X18 cm. imaginate la capacidad, y el costo.

Para lo que necesitas solo tendrias que fijarte en la corriente que soportan y el voltaje de salida que deseas, cierto tendria que ser un capacitor electrolitico,


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2007)

El capacitor del refrigerador y el del ventilador NO son para eso.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 27, 2007)

En la forma que esta formulada la pregunta, necesitas una potencia mas chica.
Como ya tenes una potencia grande, el siguiente paso es comprar una batería grande acorde con tu consumo, luego un alternador acorde con la batería.
Estas modificaciones son bastante comunes y se encargan las mismas tiendas.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ago 29, 2007)

Cursed dijo:
			
		

> sabes, si vas a un autoshow, te fijaras que los autos con un buen equipo de sonido agregan otra bateria al automovil para tener mayor potencia y no tener tanto problema, y si el capacitor sirve para almecenar energia y ayudar cuando se consume mas energia, si no fijate en el capacitor que tiene el refri de tu casa, o el ventilador, por eso generalmente se usan para compensar el pico de voltaje que dan al arrancar demas de otras cosas pero esto es en alterna.
> 
> Ahora el carro utiliza DC, qie tiene frecuencia infinita o frecuencia cero, que en la practica es lo mismo, asi que lo que debes buscar es ponerle un capacitoro un banco de capacitores lo suficientemente grande para almacenar energia, este funcionara como una bateria extra que se descarga en los picos de voltaje, lo he visto en algunas fuentes de dc que alimentan equipo insdustrial, y estos capacitores son del tamaño de 10X10X18 cm. imaginate la capacidad, y el costo.
> 
> Para lo que necesitas solo tendrias que fijarte en la corriente que soportan y el voltaje de salida que deseas, cierto tendria que ser un capacitor electrolitico,




Estoy asombrado, frecuencia infinita lo mismo que frecuencia 0 ?¿?¿?¿?¿

Podrias mostrar las fórmulas para demostrarlo así nos enteramos todos.

No es lo mismo: 

-El condensador de la Nevera
-El condensador del ventilador
-El condensador de los motores trifásicos conectados a monofásico
-El condensador de las fuentes de alimentación
-El condensador usado en los equipos de car audio (de 0,5Faradios, 1 Faradio...)
-El condensador de las reactancias de los tubos fluorescentes (corrector de reactiva)

Aunque todos se llamen condensadores, cada uno tiene su función.

Podrias citar quien te ha enseñado todas las cosas que sabes, o es que a lo mejor lo has aprendido solo.


----------



## kharma (Ago 9, 2008)

Saludos.Tengo entendido que en un sistema alimentado por un alternador , al ponerle una carga  aun y cuando este dentro de su rango de entrega, se produce una caida de la intensidad mas que de voltage, y los alternadores traen un circuito que en base a esa caida permite el paso de mayor corriente o voltage al rotor para tratar de compensar esa caida. alguien tiene el diagrama de un circuito asi ? que cuando detecte un consumo o caida corriente , permita el paso de mas voltage para compensar la potencia. gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Ago 10, 2008)

(suponiendo) que si la etapa consume 20 amperes los va a consumir con o sin capacitor.. solo disminuye las descargas repentinas producidas por un pico de consumo (un golpe) o pensaban que milagrosamente el capacitor se carga por algun generador interno del mismo


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Ago 11, 2008)

Pues que te digo, personalmente prefiero adicionar mas baterias.

los capacitores no me llaman la atensión, pero son muy eficientes para proteger los amplificador, especialmente los de marca crossfire.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 11, 2008)

se suelen usar las dos cosas, tanto batas como capacitors, creo que algunas batas se llaman de ciclo profundo o algo asi. si no me equivoco los capacitores de los motores solo sirven para el arranque, para desfasar la corriente de la tension, o algo asi, y lograr el par para que se mueva el rotor. la bata en un auto por lo general no se muestra, pero el capacitor se pone como mostrando que se tiene uno, y fuaaaaa que equipo tiene ese loco  . si no me equivoco, los capacitores tienen una mayor velocidad de entrega de corriente como las velocidades que necesitan las potencias, velocidades que las batas no tienen. saludos


----------



## mango tech (Abr 14, 2012)

hola a todos
creo que es muy tarde para responder pero bueno a alguien por aca le puede servir la experiencia de otro y aca voy; ya he tenido problemas con el consumo en coches y motos ya que soy instalador de luces hid y sonido, bueno después de tanto investigar he solucionado muchos problemas de consumo con estupideces, bueno al grano: mira para reducir el consumo de corriente es muy facil solamente ponte a mirar los bombillos que tiene el coche, me explico el tacometro tiene mas o menos entre 10 y 15 bombillos de 5 vatios, el stop tiene entre 2 y 4 bombillos doble filamento uno de 5 vatios y otro de 21 vatios las direccionales  son entre 4, 6 y asta 8 bombillos varían entre 5 y 20 vatios, la reversa tiene dos bombillos entre 5 y 20 vatios y si sumas todo ese vatiaje te dara un mas o menos entre 180 vatios y 240 vatios y si pasas esto a amperios te dara un mas o menos entre 20 a 30 (amperios si quieren hacen el calculo no estoy dando datos concisos).
Bueno ya explicado esto viene la solución: la mejor forma de reemplazo de estos bombillos son los diodos led que vienen de diferentes colores y potencia y a mi parecer son mas lindos y eficientes que los bombillos, bueno si cambias dichos bombillos por leds vas a reducir el consumo de corriente en valores demaciado altos. Me explico yo instalo en el tacometro leds de 1 vatio con resistencia para los 12 voltios y si por ejemplo son diez el resultado serian 10 vatios menos de 1 amperio, pero si son bombillos de 5 vatios serian 50 vatios serian mas o menos de 4 a 5 amperios pero hay no esta lo mejor cuando mido en paralelo diez leds de 1 vatio me da 534 miliamperios de consumo y la iluminacion de este queda super genial y si cambias todos los bombillos de tu coche por leds te ahorraras unos buenos amperios que te sirven para tu sonido.
por hay dicen que un led de 1 vatio a máxima potencia remplaza un bombillo de 40 vatios, la verdad nose pero si alguien sabe mas del tema que predique jejeje 

espero que les aya quedado bien explicado y si no me corrigen 
gracias y si tienen dudas me preguntan.


----------

